# omg,huge blood clot came out of my breast



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

okay, that was really scary. I have to EP for my dd.

the last time I was pumping I noticed my left nipple was not moving as easily within the flange as it usually does, didn't think much of it, figured it was a problem with one of the pump parts....never occurred to me that my nipple really was a different size/shape....

now, I was pumping for about 10 minutes, I didn't look down the whole time because I was watching TV, looked down and to my horror saw a half ounce of blood and a half ounce of milk- only milk is coming out now. picked up the bottle- HUGE blood clot. we're talking an alien being. probably 3 inches long. I do not care to picture how that came out of my nipple. I am just glad I was distracted. it didn't hurt, I've had no pain in that breast- though I have had mastitis 3 or 4 times in that breast over the past 6 months, but I've had it a couple times in the other breast too so I don't think that's related. last week I had an incredibly strange blister type thing on that nipple that eventually oozed a thick mix of blood and mucus which I'm now wondering was that blood clot trying to get out!

ick ick ick!!!!! what's wrong with me? why was there a clot in my boob?


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

How scary for you! I've never heard of that before. It may be worth a call to a lactation consultant to see if you need to worry about it. I hope all is well.


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

Yow! I can just imagine how much I would be freaking out right now if I were you. Can you say uke? I would probably have it checked out.

I salute you for the EPing. I did this for a while and it was not fun. This, I think, is much harder than either BF or FF. It takes serious dedication.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! That sounds scary!

If you had mastitis a number of times then maybe you developed an abcess inside and luckily managed to get it out on your own (sometimes women have to get abcesses lanced and that sounds really horrid).

I'd call a lactation consultant or LLL Leader to investigate further, though.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry that happened to you. I'm glad you weren't watching either. I'd be freaking.

Maybe that blister was a bleb? I believe there are pics at Kellymom.com

Kara


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

thank you mamas! still freaked out but called the midwife and left a message w/ a lactation consultant so hopefully I'll get to talk to her tomorrow.

dbz- I wonder if it was a bleb too, it didn't look like one because it was red. there was also a clear-ish one inside the nipple. then yesterday there was a teeny tiny little one that was white. something weird is going on in that breast IMO.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

You should post about that over in the the grossest thing thread.







:

That pump must be pretty powerful to get that clot out







:


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I have to tell you...I read this about 15 minutes ago and I've been queasy and feeling sick ever since. Poor you! Or I should say, "Lucky you" since you didn't even notice it come out. I'm sure you're fine but I third the suggestions that you call LLL or a lactation consultant just to make sure.

Now I need to figure out how to wipe this from my memory.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

eeegs!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky*

Now I need to figure out how to wipe this from my memory.









you and me both







if you find a good hypnotherapist, let me know


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

And I support getting info from someone you trust. AND consider taking some immune system support herbs, like echinacea. I hope you have sen the last of the ooky breast blood clots....


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I was nursing dd#1 when I got pg with dd#2. I did not know I was pg and apparently she did not like the difference in the taste of my milk. She started biting all the time. I would pump at work and it was solid pink. I asked the LC if it was still okay to feed her and she said, "well, you might want to strain it if it has clots." BARF!!!

That sound so nasty. I have no idea what would cause it, but you have my sympathy!


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

You should talk to your midwife or doctor or lacation consultant about it. Some kinds of discharges can mean other things than mastasis. You need to just be sure what it is.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I have had that happen a couple of times, had chronic mastitis. Just rest assured that a little blood looks like a LOT of blood in the milk. ((HUGS))


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

oooh dear be glad your dc wasn't nursing when it came out


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG!!! I had never heard of anything like this before.
My best friend called my house today @ 6:30 am freaking out w/ the same problem. She said she pumped a 1/2 oz of pure blood this morning. She became concerned when her babe started passing black stool after 2 days of mustard poo. (he's 7 days now). We were thinking it might have something to do w/ the fact that she's had 2 breast reductions since her last dc, 10 years ago.
She doesn't have a fever but her face & ankles have been swollen.

Do you happen to have any of the same things going on?


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

nope, no swelling. that's so weird it's happening to her too. now I'm paranoid there is some kind of "boob ebola virus" going around or something lol. it happened twice last night, then first pump of the morning was normal, then the second it happened again (I'm thinking the clots keep getting dislodged- how is anything ever going to heal in there when I keep pumping? and even if it did heal, what would happen to those big blood clots? would they get re-absorbed into the body?)
I talked to an LC this morning, she also didn't know what was up, but luckily she's going to a conference today with 200 other LC's and said she was going to ask around and see if anyone knew. this really sucks.


----------



## sommermommy (May 25, 2005)

"boob ebola virus"








I'm sorry you're going through this! Can you post if you hear anything from your LC though please? You can add me to the boob ebola virus tribe as well, it happened to me on Saturday and I've been freaking out since! Had a clear breast ultrasound on Tuesday and been on antibiotics in case it's mastitis (although extreme pain is my only other symptom and it's still there.) How strange to hear of someone else having this issue when I've never heard of it before!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Yikes! hope the lc's can figure out what it is.

just a note - i'm eping now too (donating though since my babe can't handle ebm) and have found that taking soya lecithin 3x a day keeps the clogs and mastitis down. you can find it in with the vitamins at the store. hugs to you and your poor boob!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

you must be a saint to EP for others! I admit I am far too selfish for that. is there hope that Adrian will be able to tolerate breastmilk in the future?

sommermommy- omg I can't believe you too! this is weird. well the LC never called me back, and I don't know if I'm going to bother because it hasn't happened again since yesterday morning. the last time, just a small clot and small amt of blood came out, and since that it's been pure milk. hopefully that is the end of it.

I decided it was probably coming from within the nipple, some kind of trauma must have caused the blood blister, and then the blood blister started bleeding internally instead of externally. at least that's my theory. it seemed to all be inside the nipple, because at first only blood and clots would come out, then after that the milk, with no blood in it. it was truly a traumatic experience, I was feeling anxious and scared every time I sat down to pump and still have that feeling of dread, afraid it will happen again.


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276*
it was truly a traumatic experience, I was feeling anxious and scared every time I sat down to pump and still have that feeling of dread, afraid it will happen again.









I'm sorry that you're upset about it still. I would be upset too.







Just relax and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------

